# Is Hobart Medalist 20qt Mixer good for mixing bread doughs?



## sweetthang1972 (Jul 24, 2012)

I recently saw on a forum someone say that the Hobart Medalist is not good for mixing dough and that is why it doesn't come with a dough hook. I am considering buying a used one so I was wondering if anyone can verify. The one I am looking for does not have a dough hook, so I was wondering if I can just use any hobart 20 qt dough hook and if it would then be a good mixer for my doughs or is the mixer not made for that?


----------



## lentilsfan (Jul 24, 2012)

If the dough hook is not included by the mixer, you can assume that the mixer was not made for dough


----------

